# hot flashes?



## 16023 (Jan 23, 2006)

This may not be related at all haha. But I figured it was worth a shot. Lately I've been getting really warm randomly, and then after a while I'll cool off a get a bit cold. I also need to have 'night sweats' in the night...does anyone else get this? Or is it totally not related?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've had that, but usually I hear that more associated with perimenopause (35-45 year old) woman more than from someone that would post in the Young Adults part of the board. (yes I sneak over here and look even though I'm really way too old to be a regular over here )If you haven't see the gynecologist recently it may be worth getting a check up and see if they want to check on your hormone levels or anything.K.


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I get the same thing....It's pretty annoying.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

i always get hot flashes! they are really annoying and always come at the worst possible times! xXx


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm a male, but sometimes if I get really sick(IBS-D), I'll pass out. Right before I pass out I get really really warm. If I touch my forehead it's cold, and sweaty, but I feel just generally warm(the same way I'd feel if I had about a 100 degree fever, or if I passed out due to blood drawn). Then I don't think clearly or remember a lot, but I remember that the tile floor seemed like a nice place to cool down... and then I woke up some time later.


----------



## 19027 (Apr 27, 2006)

One of the horrible side effects I experience when I'm on 30mg or more of Prednisone is hot flashes (along with gaining lots of water weight, migraines, etc).Even if you're not on Prednisone, maybe one of the other meds your one has hot flashes as a side effect. And the truth is, just because a medication doesn't list hot flashes as a side effect, doesn't mean it still can't cause it for you.If you want some advice how to deal with the hot flashes in every day life let me know. Good luck!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I always get a hot flash just before a d-attack, along with a horrible feeling of doom... anyone else get that?


----------



## 17764 (Jun 14, 2006)

I get hot flashes too, I also do alot of research and have a theory about why this happens:IBS has been scientifically based to the autonomic nervous system (ie. the branch of the perhiphial nervous system that regulates the body's "automatic" functions) - thus drugs like Reglan, which work by regulating the ANS...The ANS consists of 2 main branches: the sympathetic, which stimulates what is commonly known as the "fight or flight" response; and the parasympathetic, which returns the body to its normal state when the percieved stimuli is gone.Overstimulation of the sympathetic branch includes overstimulation of the gut (diarrhea), and when the parasympathetic branch overcompensates for this things can essentially "shut down" (hence alternating constipation).The ANS regulates the body's temperature, so it would make sense that when it was out of wack enough to mess up your digestive system it could be simulateously screwing with your temp.The "fight or flight" response also evokes feelings that one needs to escape - hence the panic or sense of "doom" that is often felt right before an attack.-I had to leave school a few years ago b/c I've been too sick to go to classes, but I do alot of reading and have a lot of theories (in case you couldn't tell) - So if anyone ever wants to compare notes on anything, I'd love to.I've found that taking a scientific intrest in my illness has really helped me to step back and look at it in a more objective light.


----------

